
Princeton University: Social Exclusion Can Lead to Belief in Conspiracy Theories - owens99
https://psychcentral.com/news/2017/02/18/social-exclusion-leads-to-belief-in-conspiracy-theories/116589.html
======
ebcode
>>“When developing laws, regulations, policies, and programs, policymakers
should worry about whether people feel excluded by their enactment,” Coman
said. “Otherwise, we may create societies that are prone to spreading
inaccurate and superstitious beliefs.”

I know, right! How many times do I have to keep hearing about the so-called
"moon landing"!?

